
Stripe stops supporting Alipay on some accounts (email) - novaleaf
Hello,<p>This is David from Stripe. I&#x27;m reaching out with an urgent notice regarding Alipay processing on your Stripe account.<p>Effective Friday, November 18 at 23:59 PT (07:59 UTC) we will be ending your account&#x27;s usage of Alipay as a payment method on Stripe because our partner, Alipay, has suddenly changed its acceptable business categories on their network.<p>What action do I need to take?<p>Before Friday, November 18 at 23:59 pm PT, we recommend disabling Alipay in Checkout by setting &quot;data-alipay&quot; in your Checkout code to &quot;false&quot;.<p>If you do not take this action, effective Friday, November 18 at 23:59 pm PT, your customers will begin to see the following error message if they choose Alipay as a payment option in Checkout:<p>&quot;Alipay is currently unavailable. Please select another payment method&quot;<p>If you have any questions on how to disable Alipay in Checkout, or how to communicate this change with your customers, please let us know and we&#x27;d be glad to walk you through the process and answer any questions.<p>To be clear, this change will have no effect on your ability to charge customers through other payment methods on Stripe, such as credit cards.<p>Lastly, on behalf of Stripe, we are extremely sorry for this sudden change. This is the last thing we want to have to tell our users that have been impacted by Alipay&#x27;s change in acceptable merchant categories. We recognize that Alipay has been a key component of your processing, and we&#x27;re happy to help you incorporate other payment methods on your account in light of this change.<p>If there is anything I can clarify further here, or any questions I can answer, please don&#x27;t hesitate to let me know.<p>Sincerely,
======
cjbprime
The email doesn't say that Stripe has stopped supporting Alipay. It says that
Alipay doesn't support your merchant category anymore.

~~~
novaleaf
True, will update the title! (I don't know what my merchant category is btw,
it's not listed anywhere on my stripe account)

~~~
duskwuff
What sort of products/services are you selling?

------
novaleaf
I'm the OP, I run a SaaS that uses Alipay via Stripe.

I only have a few customers on Alipay (aprox $200 MRR) so not a big impact I
suppose. But very short notice and a bummer.

~~~
saluki
You could try to get them to go to an annual plan and pay you through Alipay
directly (10 x Monthly is pretty standard) and manually update them annually
as paid/cancelled in your database.

Good luck with the transition.

------
wanqu
I got the same email. Without Stripe + Alipay, it's tricky receive payment
from Chinese users and deposit into US banks :(

